# Spamming of TiVo Wiki



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Hi Folks,

Firstly, apologies for cross-posting this, but I figured that as there are more US TiVo users than UK ones, and y'all (note clever tailoring of language to US readership!) probably don't check the UK forum very regularly  it was sort-of justified.

Now, many of you will have seen and/or used the very useful TiVo information located at http://alt.org/wiki - eg:-

http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TivoDiagnostics
http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TivoHackingLinks/
http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TivoHacking

Unfortunately, this wiki suffers excessively from SPAM and the spammer just won't give up.

However, luckily, it is now possible to monitor changes to these wiki pages via an RSS feed available from the Page History of each page - eg.

http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TivoDiagnostics?action=PageHistory&format=rss

or all the recent changes to the wiki - eg.

http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/RecentChanges?format=rss

If you use Google as your homepage, then you can personalise this to show information from any RSS feed, thus allowing you to monitor changes to the wiki pages.

I've been doing this for a while and have been reverting spam on these pages as soon as I see it, but as I'm not watching 24x7 there are, inevitably, periods when the page contains nothing but spam - as the spammer seems to re-spam every few hours, probably automatically.

However, he is checking the results of his spamming too, as he recently got quite annoyed with me repeatedly de-spamming the wiki and left a nasty message on my page  

So, in order to dissuade the guy (and I believe there is only one), could I ask that you also monitor the pages occasionally and de-spam them as necessary. To write to the wiki you need to log in - but this just means copying the page title with spaces removed into the login box and hitting enter to login as that page. You can then view the old revisions and edit the last un-spammed one - just re-saving the old revision with a comment to the effect that it has been de-spammed and that you are monitoring it via RSS will do.

Thanks in advance. The TiVo wiki is an excellent resource and if we can dissuade the spammer it will be much more useful for TiVo users in the future.


----------

